# infusion



## MAWK (Apr 2, 2013)

infusion confusion regarding a patient who received phenergan that was put into the IV bag.  The IV drip started at 14:31 and d/c at 16:20.  The phenergan was put into the IV bag at 14:35.  At 15:33 the bag was changed to lactated ringers.  Would I code this as 96365 as my initial and than the 96360 or would it be 96365 and than 96366?


----------



## Lorisvg (Apr 9, 2013)

What was the purpose of the IV? Was it for rehydration?


----------



## MAWK (Apr 11, 2013)

yes it was hydration


----------



## Lorisvg (Apr 12, 2013)

If the purpose of the infusion is hydration (whether or not phenergan was added) you use the hydration codes. 96360 for your 1st hour, 96361 for your additional hour, and 96374 with a modifier 59 for your phenergan push and the J code for the phenergan.


----------



## MAWK (Apr 17, 2013)

another senerio pt has a iv put in each wrist.  One iv is used for a push and only one bag used for normal saline.  The patient was airlifted to a hospital both iv not taken out.


----------

